# How high can Cockapoo jump??



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

When a cockapoo if full grown how high can they jump? The reason for this question is our bed from the floor to the top of the bed is 2ft.6 inches. It's one of those deep pocket beds and on a frame. Of course our cat can jump on it with no problem, but then she's a *cat*. 

But don't want the dog getting hurt trying to either jump on the bed or getting off of it.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't really know how high they can jump but I would say that from about 4 months old Noodle could jump up on the sofa and on the bed, with hesitation but she could do it, now at 6 months she is like a little rocket flying and jumping around!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

At six months jasper jumped into the bath by himself, lol! We now have to be very careful when we turn on the shower or fill the bath because he's straight in! i think he would join me in the shower if I let him, hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

We have high beds and P can jump on and off them safely at six months. The only problem is when she was rolling around and managed to roll herself off onto floor boards - ouch! So we really watch her closely when she's on the bed. Just like a toddler...

Toffin
x


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> When a cockapoo if full grown how high can they jump? The reason for this question is our bed from the floor to the top of the bed is 2ft.6 inches. It's one of those deep pocket beds and on a frame. Of course our cat can jump on it with no problem, but then she's a *cat*.
> 
> But don't want the dog getting hurt trying to either jump on the bed or getting off of it.


I would say a fully grown cockapoo would easily clear that height. Ive just measured it and Freddy soars close to that height at agility! I'm sure there are many pups that jump high as well !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They can jump high! Lady can clear the back of the couch without question that is at least 33"


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are amazing jumpers, but have no idea that could easily jump over the stairgate!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep Binky can clear a stair gate!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

HIGH   

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max can jump onto a normal height bed with no effort at all, but our bed is much higher and he can't manage it yet.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies... That makes me feel better.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hey Kim.Ginger is 7 months old and can clear 3foot easy.in fact she could do that when she was 5 months old.i had a 2 ft,gate on my kitchen and she jumped it .so i added another foot to it and over she went. i would say if a cockapoo wants to get on the other side there is not to much going to stop her.my bed is 2and a half high and she makes that easy and i don't even know how high she can jump straight up. but it is high. so does that make you feel better haa Haa...lumpy
ps did you see ginger photo in the question post.look at her teath on the bottom of her mouth they are out farther then the top


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Sugarlump. Hopefully our dog will not be able to jump 5.5 ft court yard wall. Planning on adding a gate to it, which will close it in. Hopefully Cockapoos don't jump that high. :-0 But at least I know our dog will be able to jump on our bed with no problem. ;-)

Yes Lumpy I saw her pictures. She is a cuite


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

you didn't see her teeth.her bottom jaw sticks out about 1/4 of an inch past her top teeth, .right now there is no problem but it mit get worse it will be .hope it don't go that far...lumpy


----------



## Ali-T (Apr 10, 2012)

*Fence height*

Had to smile when I read this thread. This afternoon, in an effort to get to another Cockapoo, Basil cleared a three foot fence, with room to spare. It was amazing to watch but scary that he can jump that high as he can now get out of my boyfriend's garden into the lane. We're off to buy netting tomorrow to see if that will stop him. 

Just survived the first year with him. Don't want to lose him now!

Ali


----------

